# New chicks!!



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Got new chicks in the mail today! Plymouth Rock, redsex link, Rhode Island reds, and blue crested polish!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! Sweet, happy, healthy baby chicks.  They're adorable!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats on the new babies!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! It must be very exciting to get a box of chicks in the mail. No one will do that and ship to Hawaii. Lol but look at those chicks especially the polish's so darned cute with their somewhat of a top hat already.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Im excited..we had chickens when the kids were little and now just the wife and i at home now. Were going to get a coop up and get going this spring again. The grandkids gonna love it.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

It just doesn't get much cuter does it!


----------

